
Programmer Interrupted (2013) - joeyespo
http://blog.ninlabs.com/2013/01/programmer-interrupted/
======
collyw
Amazing that none of the solutions involved trying to cut down interruptions.

~~~
Cthulhu_
The only way to reliably do that is get a smaller office or fire people.

~~~
dasil003
Well, that, _or_ you know, educate the staff and discuss strategies to
asynchronize things.

------
teddyh
Whenever this comes up, I usually link to this:

 _Don 't Wake Up the Programmer!_

[http://alexthunder.livejournal.com/309815.html](http://alexthunder.livejournal.com/309815.html)

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092589](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092589).

------
T3RMINATED
People say get headphones :-) at our company there is only a 1 ear-piece
policy.

~~~
Shengbo
May I ask why?

~~~
deciplex
What kind of wonderful life you must lead, where you think a question like
this has any hope of being productive!

